# So you want to service the fast food industry?



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Water heater repair today:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

another shot of no man's land behind the fryers:

(fuzzy blackberry pic)


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I dont miss that kinda work at all. You cant get that crap out of your clothes either.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

We had to do some work in a fast food joint once. Nasty. Slipping and sliding, nasty smell, and yes, you cant seem to get that stench out of your cloths


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

I hate commercial kitchens like that. It would suit me just fine if I never got another call at a kitchen like that again.

Do you guys throw a few extra bucks on the quote when you get calls like this? Sometimes you just have to price the working conditions.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> You cant get that crap out of your clothes either.


We have a uniform service. They deal with the smell, and yes, they do get them clean. The uniform guy has made comments in the past about the ripeness of our clothes.

and yes, conditions do sometimes get priced.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow i dont see how you guys wear uniforms. Aren't they uncomfortable and look kinda like sombody made you wear it? Plus do you get the same uniform back or might you get sombodys elses pants thats your same size? I guess my dislike goes back to the uniforms we had to wear in private school.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Wow i dont see how you guys wear uniforms. Aren't they uncomfortable and look kinda like sombody made you wear it? Plus do you get the same uniform back or might you get sombodys elses pants thats your same size? I guess my dislike goes back to the uniforms we had to wear in private school.


I think the uniforms look professional but I hate them. Very uncomfortable.
Company logo tee shirts are great. Would rather have a polo style shirt. During colder months a heavy sweater with company logo.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Most of all my nasty smelly work were done at fast food joints. KFC #1
 all the piping has a 1/4 inch layer of grease covering it.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Wow i dont see how you guys wear uniforms. Aren't they uncomfortable and look kinda like sombody made you wear it? Plus do you get the same uniform back or might you get sombodys elses pants thats your same size? I guess my dislike goes back to the uniforms we had to wear in private school.


My clothes have an identification tag in the collar of the shirts and the waste band of the pants. Almost like an iron on tag that has my name and other info. Every once in a blue moon, we'll get someone elses, but not very often.

Ours consist of button down shirts and wrangler jeans. I dislike the cheap gas station attendant pants. They are uncomfortable and make me feel like I should have one of those change-holder-clicker-thingies on my belt. When we were picking a service, we went through a few before we found some pants that were comfortable.

It works for us. I have one full time employee, and it's kinda like a weekly bonus for him.

Not to mention, we get in a lot of places that look like the pics above and I don't want that **** in my wash machine. About the only thing they can't get out of our clothes is silicone.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Most of all my nasty smelly work were done at fast food joints. KFC #1
> all the piping has a 1/4 inch layer of grease covering it.


Care to take a stab at where the above pics were taken??:whistling2:


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

How do restaurants like this not get shut down during health department inspections? I see places like this all of the time and it amazes me. Most of the places I work in are so disgusting I will never eat there.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Colgar said:


> Care to take a stab at where the above pics were taken??:whistling2:


 Been there done that. But no thank you :no: I hate those places. One drop on you ruins your day you smell it all day long.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> How do restaurants like this not get shut down during health department inspections? I see places like this all of the time and it amazes me. Most of the places I work in are so disgusting I will never eat there.


How do people still eat at them  Reason Number 1 I don't like to go out to eat unless I have seen the kitchen. I hate fast food places for this reason gross. When I service places like this I put down cardboard to kneel on or trash bags. Move something  find roaches.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> How do restaurants like this not get shut down during health department inspections? I see places like this all of the time and it amazes me. Most of the places I work in are so disgusting I will never eat there.


I've wondered the same thing many times. I'd never last as a health inspector. I'd have 75 % of em closed and boarded up. They'd want my head on a platter.

I'm sitting in my truck in pontiac right now catching my breath before I drive home. The place I'm at makes the pics above look good.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Colgar said:


> Not to mention, we get in a lot of places that look like the pics above and I don't want that **** in my wash machine.


I take my work clothes to the laundry mat. I always use the washer that is used for rugs. Than I use a regular washer. Kind of a pain in the arse, But I also don't want that stuff in my washer


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Colgar said:


> I've wondered the same thing many times. I'd never last as a health inspector. I'd have 75 % of em closed and boarded up. They'd want my head on a platter.
> 
> I'm sitting in my truck in pontiac right now catching my breath before I drive home. The place I'm at makes the pics above look good.


That's funny, I live 30 miles north of Pontiac and worked in Peoria on Friday. You live in Peoria and are working in Pontiac.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Colgar said:


> I've wondered the same thing many times. I'd never last as a health inspector. I'd have 75 % of em closed and boarded up. They'd want my head on a platter.
> 
> I'm sitting in my truck in pontiac right now catching my breath before I drive home. The place I'm at makes the pics above look good.


Don't say Arby's.


----------

